# Bags and winter time?



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

If anyone could just chime in and give me your thoughts on air ride durability in winter climate(salt,ice,etc etc)


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (michaelmark5)*

would like to know as well


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (PAULITO)*

It's been asked more then once. It does fine in the winter. Look around the forum...


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Bags will hold uip well in the winter time, one thing to worry about are your lines/valves freezing/sticking... There is an air brake antifreeze that you can pour into your tank. Truckers use it in their trucks for their brakes. This can help a great deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Thanks...i'm going to have AAC put together the kit and install it and they're located in Toronto so they have a lot of experience with snow and ice and salt with the bags.


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

DO IT Mike!! From what I've read it should be fine. I've been lurking in here for a while contemplating the same route. Let me know how it goes. gl


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

Paul aka Plain posted last winter that he had no big issues but like stealthmagic suggested Plain also said the same thing as a precautionary action.


----------



## 1.8btLoveR (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

I wonder how handling will be affected??/ but then again mike with the setup you have or getting, wont be used for fast corners...etc. cant wait to see the final product


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (1.8btLoveR)*

BDA is doing my air as we speak...stayed tuned


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*









mine has been fine through 2 winters daily driven now? 40k+ miles?


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (michaelmark5)*

Winter?
What's winter?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (Matt Crooke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt Crooke* »_Winter?
What's winter?









Snow is one of the bad four letter words around my house.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (Matt Crooke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt Crooke* »_Winter?
What's winter?









im not 100% sure, but i think its those days we have to take the flip flops off and put shoes on


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_
Snow is one of the bad four letter words around my house.








ohhh rochester


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (BradenE)*

2 words
global warming. 
soon no one will have to worry about winter








but i think global warmign is a crock of **** so o well ill take the winter as it comes. if worse comes to worse i take the bus or have a buddy pick me up


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_
im not 100% sure, but i think its those days we have to take the flip flops off and put shoes on









that never happens... i flop it out all year long


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i flop it out all year long

that sounds funny.....he he he


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (michaelmark5)*

Anyone ever try this air brake system antifreeze and anti-rust stuff?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (diive4sho)*

Valves freezing is the main concern right? 
If you knew you were gonna have a big storm or something ...couldn't you just leave air in the bags whenever you park the car? Valves being frozen closed wouldn't really matter if you're at ride height already and needed to get to work or something. Am I right in thinking that?
(assuming you don't have a slow leak that empties over night







)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (Retromini)*

even if you do have to wait til they fill, by that time the car should be warm enough. sub-20's gave me some problems with holding air last year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Anyone ever try this air brake system antifreeze and anti-rust stuff?









I use this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Bags and winter time? ([email protected])*

It's what my minitrunkin friends suggest...I just wanted to see if any of the vw audi guys are using it....i think it would help the guys with steel tanks u know?


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Bags and winter time? ([email protected])*

there is no such thing as winter in Atlanta..all the more reason H20 and WF should relocate to the south


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Bags and winter time? (crippled4life)*

Bump we need more info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

My car has been my daily ride for 3 years with 60k+ miles on my air suspension and in the California rain/snow it's fine. Just install a great moisture trap. Also if your compressor is on the undercarriage, make sure you have some sort of cover to protect the intake (or compressor in general) from the elements (sand, dirt, mud....etc). I have my entire air suspension setup mounted on the undercarriage and I've never had any major problems.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (baggedbox707)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedbox707* »_My car has been my daily ride for 3 years with 60k+ miles on my air suspension and in the California rain/snow it's fine. Just install a great moisture trap. Also if your compressor is on the undercarriage, make sure you have some sort of cover to protect the intake (or compressor in general) from the elements (sand, dirt, mud....etc). I have my entire air suspension setup mounted on the undercarriage and I've never had any major problems. 

Thank you for chiming in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Winter is nothing to fear, if you have a quality system.
90% of all the vehicles, Iv done are daily drivers.
A lot of vehicles has some sort of air on board.
If you have leaks in the summer, it will be worse when the temperature drops.
A smart well planned system will always handle the winter.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good thread for us people that live in..........*SNOW*


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Winter is nothing to fear, if you have a quality system.
90% of all the vehicles, Iv done are daily drivers.
A lot of vehicles has some sort of air on board.
If you have leaks in the summer, it will be worse when the temperature drops.
A smart well planned system will always handle the winter. 

Thank you kevin that's very reassuring


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

good info in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was wondering the same.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Like stated should be fine, esp since majority of setups on here are located inside the car. 
Plenty of daily minitruckers out there running year round, w/ their setups in the bed exposed.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*

with the airline antifreeze do you just put a amount in the tank and the vapors do the work? or how are you supposed to do it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

1/4 cup in the tank and you're golden.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so one bottle can do enough for a group of people


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Yes Paul. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sounds like its time for an air line antifreeze party at pauls house


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

I will check back in 6 months and then make my air ride decision. This is the main obstacle I am nervous about.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

this will be my third winter daily driving on air


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_this will be my third winter daily driving on air










But your different....uhh you have a mustache! It keeps the valves warm.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hahahahah
miller we will roast mallows


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_hahahahah
miller we will roast mallows
















om nom nom nom nom nom

at work we used to put lit road flares in the air tank to keep it from freezing, it worked when sandblasting believe it or not


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

that sounds like a hourblie idea why done we just build little camp fires under our tanks lol


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

or fill them with water and put in fish tank heaters?


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_ sounds like its time for an air line antifreeze party at pauls house









like always, ill bring the homosexuality.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (tuddy)*

ill mkae sure im not home lmao


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

put it in yesturday, im good to go


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

yo let me gets some. i wheeled out ur car


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

x2 got any extra?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_yo let me gets some. i wheeled out ur car









i told you yes already


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (romjetta02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *romjetta02* »_x2 got any extra?

i should still have some left over


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
i told you yes already 

i know i just had nothing else to say


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

OK so we got our first 0- nights. My valveblocks arent working like they used to. I hear them go but one line on each block opens slower then the other. I did put in some air brake into the tank today I even pour'd some directly into the intake line for the blocks but same thing. how long does it usually take for lube to spread in the system?? I am a bit paranoid.










_Modified by Grig85 at 2:43 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

ok it works now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

how long did that take?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

It looks like about 2 hours.
Where can we buy this stuff online?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

what block do you run?

_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_OK so we got our first 0- nights. My valveblocks arent working like they used to. I hear them go but one line on each block opens slower then the other. I did put in some air brake into the tank today I even pour'd some directly into the intake line for the blocks but same thing. how long does it usually take for lube to spread in the system?? I am a bit paranoid.









_Modified by Grig85 at 2:43 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have 2 way valve blocks from easystreet. and it took few minutes after tank filled up. no it works like a charm. you dont have to order it online, just go to any autoparts store like partsource or pep boys. they should have air brake anti- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif seize


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I bought mine at the local big rig truck part store, a gallon was like 15 bucks.

and we have had a few nights under 30 and no problems yet


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

my buddy got it from carquest. 
they had it on the shelf for 6$. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

when i air down it smells funny.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

I got mine for like $2.99
this is the stuff










_Modified by Grig85 at 10:02 AM 11-3-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

nice, i gotta pick up some of that


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

i hear a little hair dryer action on the valves can help if they are still sticking/ slow


_Modified by dirtycountry at 9:48 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

i use ABC air line anti freeze and break conditioner.
its $20 for a gallon, i picked it up at a local mac truck supply store.


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_1/4 cup in the tank and you're golden. 

That is the coolest **** I've heard of yet! Great idea, I forgot semi trucks use this in their braking systems...


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

bumping this up since cold weather is approaching and some people might need this!
great advice and the air brake liquid works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (PuToA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PuToA4* »_bumping this up since cold weather is approaching and some people might need this!
great advice and the air brake liquid works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks. that reminded me that i still need to pick up some.
those of you who drive in the winter, how often do you empty your water traps?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone have any problems yet in the Northeast?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i threw some of the anti freeze in my tank a couple months back and i have no issues what so ever.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i had an issue one morning. front valves clicked but didnt air up. i knew i shouldnt have been too lazy to put in the air line antifreeze. i put it in the next day and i havent had any issues yet this winter.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Anyone have any problems yet in the Northeast?

my front right is sticking when its cold, otherwise no problem, i dont have antifreeze in the system, and drained my water trap about a month ago.


----------

